

Traffic Stats from Obama's IAmA - dananjaya86
http://i.imgur.com/7Ndcn.png

======
lifeisstillgood
As a Brit, I don't have a political axe to grind in the US, so the democracy-
loving part of me can go wild over this - nearly a million extra citizens
(many US) tuned in to _read_ a half dozen comments from a political candidate.

Yes, read!

that's fantastic news - we always worry about the degeneration of politics
into sound bites and mud slinging but I count a million more engaged people,
reading and presumably considering comments - which were, whether you are pro
or anti Obama, lucid, direct and as far as any politician will be, forthright.

This democracy thing might just make it.

ps kudos to the guy casually mentioning his drug habit to the POTUS.

